# Testserver Bullroar



## glamdaerd (5. März 2012)

Hallo Community,

kann mir wer beantworten wie ich auf den Testserver Bullroar komme um das neue Update anzuschauen?

Würde mich über ne kurze Rückmeldung freuen.

Liebe Grüße,

Glamdorir, Yarnar en Ennorath (Morthond)


----------



## Elrigh (5. März 2012)

Zuerst einmal musst Du Dir den Beta-Client herunterladen. Den gibts, wenn ich mich recht entsinne hier:

http://content.turbi...a/lotrohigh.exe

Dann natürlich installieren, aber in einem anderen Verzeichnis als Dein eigentliches Lotro-Verzeichnis.

Anschließend solltest Du Dich einloggen können.

Leider funktioniert für Chars auf EU-Servern der Charaktertransfer nicht. Aber ingame gibts in Archet eine Taverne, wo NPCs einen hochleveln und mit Ausrüstung ausstatten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2012)

Unter https://myaccount.turbine.com musst du dich einloggen und am "Turbine Rewards"-Program teilnehmen.

Vorausetzungen um auf die Testserver zu kommen:



> To qualify, you'll need to have an active subscription to any Turbine game, and keep that subscription continuously active for at least six months from the day you join the rewards program. After that, you'll be eligible to be invited to join a special group of beta-qualified players. The members of the selected group will be among the first to play our upcoming titles.
> 
> There's no fee for the program, but since we want to limit this opportunity to only our most loyal players, you must be an active Turbine subscriber to join and to claim a spot in the beta rewards group if you are selected.



Sprich: Du musst ein aktives Abo eines Turbine Spiels haben und diese mind. 6 Monate aufrecht erhalten. Alles von dem Tag gerechnet, wo du dich für das Programm anmeldest.

Edit: Wenn ich Elrigh richtig verstehe, kommt jeder auf den Testserver? Wofür ist dann das Reward-Programm? Wie kommt man auf "normalen" Weg an den Link zum Beta-Client Download?


----------



## Elrigh (6. März 2012)

Öhm...Also ich hatte keine Probleme auf Bullroarer zu kommen, allerdings bin ich auch VIP mit LTA, ich vergess immer, dass andere Spieler eingeschränkt sein könnten


----------



## Lethos (6. März 2012)

Es funktioniert tatsächlich, bin auch LTAler... aber irgendwie kann ich in der Taverne die LvlUp-NPCs nicht anklicken um schnell zu leveln... 

Irgend jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Elrigh (6. März 2012)

Wenn Du reinkommst sind rechts Türen, die rechte davon führt in einen separaten Bereich wo man auf 75 hochleveln kann. Zumindest war das bei mir so.

Sprich NICHT mit der Katze die Du siehst, wenn Du reinkommst, die hatte bei mir nen goldenen Ring hat mich auf 20 oder so gebracht und nach Bruchtal geportet.


----------



## Lethos (6. März 2012)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Sprich NICHT mit der Katze die Du siehst, wenn Du reinkommst, die hatte bei mir nen goldenen Ring hat mich auf 20 oder so gebracht und nach Bruchtal geportet.



Hihi  die Erfahrung hatte ich auch gemacht... Habe dann schnell einen neuen Char erstellt, so ohne Geld und mit Lvl 20 in Bruchtal ist ja auch langweilig


----------

